# Nikon D40 problem-lens not attached?



## GooseEgg (Jul 13, 2010)

There is a problem with my camera that just stated happening all of a sudden today.  A warning keeps popping up saying "lens not attached", but it is. I don't think it is the lens that is broken because both of my lenses just started doing it at the same time.  I don't really want to take it back to where I bought it bec. they will have to ship it off for a long time.  Any help would be appreciated.   Thanks


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 13, 2010)

What lens is it?

I've heard of 3rd party lenses causing errors...

Also, if you haven't already - make sure all of the contacts are clean.  (I'd be kinda surprised if that was actually the problem - but at least you'll know for sure that it isn't.)


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 13, 2010)

The lenses are the Nikkor 18-55 and the Nikkor 55-200.  They're the kit lenses that came with the camera.  I just found it odd that neither lens would work.  That made me think that it had to be the camera body.


----------



## Flash Harry (Jul 15, 2010)

Send it back, its as much use as a chocolate fireguard the way it is. H


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2010)

Consumer electronic are mass produces so some number of them will have defects.

How long have you had the camera?

Are you sure the lenses were mounted and turned until they were fully seated?


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 15, 2010)

I have had the camera for about a year and a half.  And yes I have been turning them until it clicks and won't turn anymore. Today I called the Wolf camera shop where I bought it, and the guy told me to use an eraser to scrub the metal contact point on the body of the camera.  He said that sometimes after awhile there is a little bit of a build up on there.  I haven't tried it yet, but I sure hope it works!


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 15, 2010)

IT WORKS!!!!:greenpbl::lmao::thumbup::cheers:    
I just hope its a permanent fix


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 15, 2010)

Well, if it got dirty enough that it couldn't communicate anymore - it probably will again.

Just keep an eye on it.  If you notice it starting to get dirty, just clean it before it gets so bad that your lenses stop working.


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 15, 2010)

Yea you're right...I don't take my lens off that often though.  I don't really understand how it could have been _that_ dirty.  There wasn't anything on it that I could really see, but I scrubbed the heck out of it with that eraser


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2010)

Hopefully you held the camera so it was facing down so the eraser debris wasn't falling in to the mirror box and won't wind up on your image sensor at some point.  :gah:

It is so much better to use the other end of the pencil. The graphite is conductive and sheds almost no debris.


----------



## GooseEgg (Jul 16, 2010)

Haha yeah I held it facing down  That was the main thing the guy on the phone told me. That would have been really bad if I got all that crap in there


----------

